# LL Bean Signature Shoes Update - 3 Eye Boat Shoe



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Gents,

Went to the local LL Bean today to look for some stuff for the kids and they had the new Signature section up and selling. As far the as the clothing goes, for me it was a complete fail (although the jeans were ok). My wife and daughter did however like some of the women's line.

The shoes however were a completely different story. I know there has been much gnasing of teeth about the shoes being made in El Salvadore, but the quality looked very good to me and a cut above their normal stuff. The Ranger Mocs were very comfortable and the Blucher Mocs were as well. Very good leathers and clean construction. In addition to the shoes we have seen pics of there was also a pair of Dirty Buck Chukkas (very comfortable) and a boat shoe with what looked like a faux leather sole (just didn't look or feel right to me as a boat shoe.

This brings me to the pair I walked out of the store with, the 3 eyelet boat shoe. I've been looking for a new pair of boats as I have tired of the chunky look of my Sperry Gold Cups (very comfy, just don't look right). I recently bought a pair of Kudu Sperry A/O Chukkas that I love but I also wanted a low cut pair. The LL Bean Signature 3 eyelet came in the chocolate color I purchased as well as a whisky color (with gum colored sole). I like these a lot think they look great and are well made, no they are not Quoddy but they are also 1/3 of the price at $75.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Interesting from the stanpoint that I wonder who will pay $200 for a pair of Quoddy's now that identical bluchers and almost identical boat shoes can be had for 1/3rd the price?

Out of curiosity, is Bean offering a "Signature" Camp Moc that you saw? Can't imagine needing to improve on the existing model, just curious...


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

^Not that I saw.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Interesting from the stanpoint that I wonder who will pay $200 for a pair of Quoddy's now that identical bluchers and almost identical boat shoes can be had for 1/3rd the price?


Interesting point and it made me go to the Quoddy site to look again. While the leather is different, the styling is almost exact.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

How supportive do the LL Bean Signature Shoes feel on your feet. The biggest difference I've found with the Quoddy's is that they fit you like and provide bio mechanical support to the foot, very much like a well made pair of dress shoes or even athletic shoes. All day foot comfort is the driver, for me!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

The Beans don't sound supportive like that. That is the one thing that makes me want to try a pair of Quoddy's but that price for boat shoes really holds me back. I haven't had a chance to wear these for a long period yet but will report back when I do.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Not wanting to get into a debate here, but my experience with Quoddy is very different. I did not find their shoes to offer much more cushioning/support than a pair of topsiders. The insole has a bit more cushioning at first, but a dozen or so wears pounds it flat. A lined pair does hug your foot...but more like a heavy sock, not a supportive dress shoe. And, of couse, during warmer months this has it's drawbacks.

A Quoddy certainly isn't a Sperry Gold Cup or Rockport Perth in terms of cushioning/support. If one is looking for a more biomechanically friendly shoe for all day comfort, the later certainly fits the bill. With Quoddy, you are getting a purely USA handmade shoe with premium leather that is very "slipper-like" in construction and wearability.

I cannot see the new Bean Signature boat shoe or blucher being any different. Maybe a grade below in terms of leather or construction, but I seriously doubt after 3 months of wear there would be any difference between the two. Both would be nicely distressed/broken in and form fitting.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Those are nice lookin' boats. I think I will be plunking down the coin for a pair of these also, I currently have a pair of Clarks boats that I got super cheap last year that have worn out after not that much wear.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

One shoe that I picked up yesterday that was not in the pre-release photos was a brick-soled suede desert boot. Very nice for $119. I was at the store at 10am and there were plenty of project execs milling about. The tysons store is their premier location according to one of the execs. Even Freeport did not have signature on the floor.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with Tenacious Tassel that the Quoddy canoe mocs or boat shoes do not provide any greater degree of support than others I have tried. I also agree with others that the price is very high for what you get. I was fortunate to buy my canoe mocs before the price increase and used the O'Connells $50 coupon on my boat shoes last year. When they wear out, I will send them back for resoling, but if the leather rips or they are unable to be resoled, I doubt I will get another pair. When the time comes, maybe I'll try some other USA made mocs.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Ruslev said:


> One shoe that I picked up yesterday that was not in the pre-release photos was a brick-soled suede desert boot. Very nice for $119. I was at the store at 10am and there were plenty of project execs milling about. The tysons store is their premier location according to one of the execs. Even Freeport did not have signature on the floor.


Those were the Dirty Buck Chukkas I mentioned in the original post.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Ruslev said:


> The tysons store is their premier location according to one of the execs. Even Freeport did not have signature on the floor.


That's surprising. Gotta say though for a Saturday evening with a packed mall, there weren't that many people checking out the signature section. I definitely think the shoes are the best part and hopefully they will stick around event if the rest of the line doesn't make it.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Did anyone figure out if they have wide sizing, or do I *gasp* have to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure, as I don't need it. However I think someone said in one of the other LL Bean Signature discussion that they were only D width but who knows.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I recently bought the heavy duty blucher moc. The price was great, the fit was very good, the comfort/support was good, and the leather was middling. I will be keeping an eye on Bean sales from now on, as I consider the shoes to be a very good overall value. I think I may need (1) a pair of lighter non-boat shoes (some sort of camp moc I suppose), and (2) one of those chukkas. But I'm trying to exercise self-control so that I can justify something like the Frye Arkansas. Does Bean offer anything that comes close to that?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> I recently bought the heavy duty blucher moc. The price was great, the fit was very good, the comfort/support was good, and the leather was middling. I will be keeping an eye on Bean sales from now on, as I consider the shoes to be a very good overall value. I think I may need (1) a pair of lighter non-boat shoes (some sort of camp moc I suppose), and (2) one of those chukkas. But I'm trying to exercise self-control so that I can justify something like the Frye Arkansas. Does Bean offer anything that comes close to that?


The only think close to the Frye Arkansas that Bean offers would be the Katahdin Iron Works Boots.


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

Any advice on sizing? Especially the blucher mocs and ranger mocs?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

You would have to give us your size in something to compare it to. For what it's worth I took an 8D but usually by an 8.5D in Sperry.


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

chacend said:


> You would have to give us your size in something to compare it to. For what it's worth I took an 8D but usually by an 8.5D in Sperry.


That's perfect! Thanks. I wear the same size for Sperrys. So 8 in the blucher moc fit just like 8.5 in Sperry topsiders in terms of width and length?


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Signature Maine Standard Moc.*

Has anybody had experience with the Maine Standard Moc? It seems to be an attractive and well crafted casual shoe for cords, khakis or jeans. I need something to wear going through airports that is comfortable as well as easy on and off.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

anonymouz said:


> That's perfect! Thanks. I wear the same size for Sperrys. So 8 in the blucher moc fit just like 8.5 in Sperry topsiders in terms of width and length?


I'll would say depends on whether or not you generally wear socks and how thick. I wear an 8.5 in my Sperry A/O Chukkas but wear socks. with the blucher moc I tried on an 8 sockless and it fit great.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

fishertw said:


> Has anybody had experience with the Maine Standard Moc? It seems to be an attractive and well crafted casual shoe for cords, khakis or jeans. I need something to wear going through airports that is comfortable as well as easy on and off.
> Thanks, Tom


I tried on the standard moc and it felt good, more supportive than the boats. My problem with the standard moc is that it is styled like a boat shoe, but to me that styling calls for a rubber sole and I didn't think the faux leather sole looked right. However, if you like the looks of it, I would go for it as they were definitely comfortable.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

chacend said:


> Those were the Dirty Buck Chukkas I mentioned in the original post.


Those caught my eye too!!


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

These showed up today. The same leather as the mocs and quite comfortable. They're keepers, especially at the price and if you happen to have some $10 coupons.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ made in the U.S.! Those look so much like my Quoddy Maliseets I'm sick.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> ^ made in the U.S.! Those look so much like my Quoddy Maliseets I'm sick.


Pgolden - are these really made in the USA? The description says "Imported" but the reviewer says "made in America". Can you look at yours and tell us which is it?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pgolden said:


> These showed up today. The same leather as the mocs and quite comfortable. They're keepers, especially at the price and if you happen to have some $10 coupons.


Where might one find $10 off coupons?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure, but there's a $10 gift card with a $50 purchase available.

https://www.llbean.com/promotions/s10/sindex.html


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Not made in the US, but they are properly sized and well-made. I understand the patriotic impulse, but sometimes price, at least for me, is a determining factor. Also, these are casual shoes--not AEs or Aldens--so I can't really see paying Qdy prices for them. I only get a couple of years out of them, so. . . Coupons are if you buy something for $50.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Pgolden - are these really made in the USA? The description says "Imported" but the reviewer says "made in America". Can you look at yours and tell us which is it?


They're imported. The reviewer was wrong.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*Signature Blucher Moc*

I received my blucher mocs today and they are an improvement over the same of the standard line. Nicer leather upper, leather insole and the old "door stop" sole I had on a pair from high school days.

They are extremely comfortable right out of the box, and the thicker upper and leather insole seem to offer a little more support than the standard line's rather thin upper and man-made insole.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Pgolden said:


> These showed up today. The same leather as the mocs and quite comfortable. They're keepers, especially at the price and if you happen to have some $10 coupons.


I ordered a pair Sunday morning. Can't wait for them.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

ds23pallas said:


> I received my blucher mocs today and they are an improvement over the same of the standard line. Nicer leather upper, leather insole and the old "door stop" sole I had on a pair from high school days.
> 
> They are extremely comfortable right out of the box, and the thicker upper and leather insole seem to offer a little more support than the standard line's rather thin upper and man-made insole.


Those look great. According to the website my size will be available July 27th!


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Received my LLBS Bluchers yesterday after a UPS shipping delay of nearly a week. They are great right out of the box. Like the Ranger Moc I have, these "wear in" over the course of an evening/day and are very comfortable.

Kudos to LLBS for getting this right.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Redsrover said:


> Like the Ranger Moc I have, these "wear in" over the course of an evening/day and are very comfortable.


Uh huh... watch how quickly they "wear out"...

I am leary of all this new line...


----------



## Wes Bourne (Nov 12, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> I received my blucher mocs today and they are an improvement over the same of the standard line. Nicer leather upper, leather insole and the old "door stop" sole I had on a pair from high school days.
> 
> They are extremely comfortable right out of the box, and the thicker upper and leather insole seem to offer a little more support than the standard line's rather thin upper and man-made insole.





HistoryDoc said:


> Those look great.


+1, very nice. My regular blucher mocs do look a little plain in comparison.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> I received my blucher mocs today and they are an improvement over the same of the standard line. Nicer leather upper, leather insole and the old "door stop" sole I had on a pair from high school days.
> 
> They are extremely comfortable right out of the box, and the thicker upper and leather insole seem to offer a little more support than the standard line's rather thin upper and man-made insole.


I wore these shoes for the first time today. WOW, I love them!

Softer leather and more arch support than the other Bean bluchers. These are great shoes for $69.

I definitely recommend the Bean Signature bluchers.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

This thread convinced me to order a pair of the Signature Blucher Mocs today, rather than the original handsewns I'd been planning on. Fortunately I have large feet, because everything below 12 is sold out! I can't wait!


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

brozek said:


> This thread convinced me to order a pair of the Signature Blucher Mocs today, rather than the original handsewns I'd been planning on. Fortunately I have large feet, because everything below 12 is sold out! I can't wait!


Wish they'd offer them in wide like their normal bluchers...

More and more, I am coming to resent the fact that retailers think everyone fits into a D width...


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Uh huh... watch how quickly they "wear out"...
> 
> I am leary of all this new line...


You must have had a very different experience with L.L. Bean than I have had. Bean products tend to last a long time and are a great value for the money. The LLBS shoes I have are a steal for $69.


----------

